# Where to put a safe?



## ckosal (May 20, 2013)

Ok guys...I have a question about the right pick between two bad options. Based on my current house (or maybe I should say my lovely wife) I don't have great options where to put a safe I am going to buy (Liberty Gun Safe).

My two options are my basement where my well tank, salt system and injector/ejector pump. Also, I have a washer/dryer and two freezers in the room and my GEO thermal unit. Yes, lots of water potential issues in a relatively close space. 

My second option is in my garage. It isn't heated (is insulated) so it can get cold or humid there in the seasons. I suppose there is an added issue on potential theft but the safe I am buying will probably withstand a RPG so I am not that worried about that part. Also, the safe is as much about things like passports, birth certificates, important photos, etc. as it is about guns (only have a few). The key is where to keep my guns/stuff both safe but also in a controlled environment. 

What do you all recommend? Basement with all of the potential issues (it is generally pretty dry in this room but there is a huge risk of a water issue) or garage with guaranteed humidity/temperature issues but fewer potential flood issues?


----------



## Gil Martin (Jan 18, 2003)

My suggestion would be to place the safe in the garage. I would put it up on bricks or something to keep it off the floor. If you apply a fine film of gun grease to the metal inside and out, your guns should be just fine. A humid basement would be my last choice. All the best...
Gil


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

I cannot make a recommendation on location based on the two spots you mention.

Garage is probably better but one downside is that it is easily accessible. Even if it is hard to get into the safe you will now have to make it hard for the thief or thieves to take the safe out of the garage. Maybe bolt it to the garage floor.


----------



## Hawgleg (Jan 3, 2009)

Mine is the garage bolted to floor with 3/4" plywood between floor and safe. I also have a small safe heater in it to take care of moisture. Had it there for 3 years no issues.


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

Is there a floor drain in the basement? If so I would put it in there.


----------



## Honkkilla59 (Dec 12, 2013)

I have had my gun safe in the basement for over 20 years and not one issue.
I would rather have it in a controlled environment than outside where potential for condensation from warming up and cooling down could be a bigger issue.
Normal gun maintenance and I've never had any rust issues and my safe still looks like new and no rust!


----------



## Magnet (Mar 2, 2001)

The garage would be the best bet if you're worried about the basement flooding.

A lot of folks fail to understand that if they were unfortunate enough to have a house fire, the safe will end up underwater in the flooded basement..... regardless of what floor of the house the safe was on before the fire. A lot of people buy "fire proof" safes to protect their stuff in the event of a fire, or anything else for that matter. Your goods would have a better chance of surviving if your safe is on a slab in the garage.

A lot of safes are fireproof (to some extent), but almost none are water proof.


----------



## Honkkilla59 (Dec 12, 2013)

Magnet said:


> The garage would be the best bet if you're worried about the basement flooding.
> 
> A lot of folks fail to understand that if they were unfortunate enough to have a house fire, the safe will end up underwater in the flooded basement..... regardless of what floor of the house the safe was on before the fire. A lot of people buy "fire proof" safes to protect their stuff in the event of a fire, or anything else for that matter. Your goods would have a better chance of surviving if your safe is on a slab in the garage.
> 
> A lot of safes are fireproof (to some extent), but almost none are water proof.


That's what they have insurance for most homeowners policies don't cover firearms so you have to carry additional coverage whether they are stolen or damaged as a result of a fire.
If your intent is to keep them from being stolen the basement is the best option . I would like to see someone carry my safe that weighs 1500 pds up from the basement in less than the 45 seconds before the alarm goes off!


----------



## eyeball (Dec 23, 2011)

Garage w/ a dehumidifier is how i would recommend. Bolt it to the floor. You will love it, get home from a trip, they go from the truck to the safe. No basement stairs/ house.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

There are units to keep moisture out of the safes interior. 
Hockey pucks are used by some to keep them off the floor.
I do not get along well with stairs but would prefer access to safe in home.
Of course I lack a garage;let alone one attached..


----------



## eyeball (Dec 23, 2011)

Waif said:


> There are units to keep moisture out of the safes interior.
> Hockey pucks are used by some to keep them off the floor.
> I do not get along well with stairs but would prefer access to safe in home.
> Of course I lack a garage;let alone one attached..


Yup i mistyped. I meant a dehumidifier in the safe. Like a heat stick


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Yeah well, I wanted to call it a heater but that's not right..your post helped.
Seems a friends heats but it does for sure keep it dry somehow.


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

Put it in the garage they will have it out in 30 seconds one minute tops,

put it in the basement they have to work for it and probably not get to it....


----------



## Kennybks (Mar 29, 2010)

What model of liberty are you looking at? I've been really looking at the Lincoln 50, but it's over 3k. I'm battling over whether 60 versus 90 fire rating minutes justifies the difference between 800 lbs and 1015 lbs.

I'm on a slab, no basement. I'm still considering garage, but I'd prefer to have my safe in my house.

Basically you can buy two 25 gun safes for less the price of the 50.

God forbid you have to move it/them. insurance gives slightly better rates on the rider with your Liberty.


----------



## Atchison (Feb 18, 2009)

Basement - and they make safes with water ratings as well as fire


----------



## Niles Coyote (Jul 22, 2009)

Of your two options, the basement. When I choose my location I first looked into locations where it could be best bolting into the floor, second out of view when looking in windows.


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Basement. Lay up a course or 2 of cement blocks. Mark the locations for anchor bolts, pour the square full of concrete. Set the safe and bolt it down. Keeping it up off the floor would give you some protection if there was a water issue.


----------



## ckosal (May 20, 2013)

Good info guys. Maybe a couple of additional facts might narrow it down.

First...size does matter. Ha. If I go basement I will have to go smaller. If I go garage I can go bigger (almost double). The basement location will be a smaller safe and will also stick out some to create one of those doorways you have to turn sideways to get through (I hate that thought - 4 inches sticking out in standard door wall). That makes the garage a better option. 

But, to be clear, the basement isn't a complete water issue. My house is a walk-out basement. So, I think that if there was a fire, I think the water would not pool at the safe location. Further, there is a drain in the room I am talking about. It stays pretty dry in there. It would only be a catastrophic event that would create a water problem (e.g. the floods last summer when city sewars backed up in to peoples houses). 

On the flip side, I think from a "theft" there is no doubt that my alarm system, location, etc. would make basement the best option. I just need to get comforable with the smaller safe. If I did go with the garage I would absolutely bolt it to the ground. The alarm is running in my garage too.

So...even as I type it might simply boil down to whether I really want to have a bigger safe. It sounds like a lot of guys are ok with the garage (and some seem to like it).

Thanks guys....any more info out there? I am all ears.


----------



## Kennybks (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm still very much undecided. I love the thought of the quality and security of a liberty safe made in the usa. 

When I think of my situation and the plausible types of theft, fire or weather damage, this level of security may be overkill. 

Typically a smash and grab the if isn't going to spend the time to pull a heavy safe. I doubt they'll get into any of them over the quality of a $800 safe vrs a $4000.00 one in a short time span. Fire and water are the biggest difference. 

Then there is moving plans. If you're planning a move in the next 5-10 years having to move a 1200# safe is a huge consideration. 

Consider the value of the contents. Do you have 4K of contents?

I'm not keeping Obama's birth certificate or anything of huge value other than stuff that means a lot to me.

But I do want to be able to go to work everyday, or go on a vacation and expect my possessions to be there when I return. 

I could buy two 50 gun HOME DEPOT, or TSC safes for less than 1/2 of a Liberty or Dakota. 

You get what you pay for, but everything in perspective, it not an easy decision. 

I've got a green light either way from my financial advisor, but she'll be a lot happier if I spent less. At least initially. 

I'll let you know what I end up with. Kenny


----------



## BVG (Nov 18, 2004)

Where ever you put it, bolt it to the floor with a vapor barrier.

SUPER SECRET!!!
Not really, but it works.
Put a coat of car wax on your safe, it does wonders to prevent rust.
Also works on tool boxes.


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

bobberbill said:


> Basement. Lay up a course or 2 of cement blocks. Mark the locations for anchor bolts, pour the square full of concrete. Set the safe and bolt it down. Keeping it up off the floor would give you some protection if there was a water issue.


This is what I would do... if had firearms in my house too....


----------



## ken powell (Sep 16, 2008)

I would go with the basement. Anchor to the floor, Also, I would give my insurance company a call and see if there are any issues with covering it in the garage. Either way you go, it is a wise investment.


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

Of the two basement would be my choice if it doesn't have moisture issues if it does then garage with heater in it I use a golden rod heater its been going for 10 years or more .My beautiful royal blue liberty safe is in my bedroom it is a work of art.


----------



## Kennybks (Mar 29, 2010)

Narrowing it down now. I believe I've got full blessing and approvals from the financial department. Got a skid loader with forks to move it into the house. renting piano dolly to shuffle into its final resting place. 

1/4" plate to bolt carriage under girders. it's a big sob likely it won't be moved anytime soon. 

probably sell it with the house. can't wait.


----------



## Kennybks (Mar 29, 2010)

Franklin 50 Liberty 1115 lbs


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

Kennybks said:


> Franklin 50 Liberty 1115 lbs


Sweet what color?


----------



## Kennybks (Mar 29, 2010)

Thirty pointer said:


> Sweet what color?


Thanks. That's the color. Grey granite. Debating on whether to pay to have it moved. Even though I've got access to a skid with forks. Still gotta get it in the door and across the house. 

High pressure tires on a dolly is the way to go. Use to have a buddy that had a set. The standard furniture ones won't cut it.


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

I was lucky the dealer agreed to deliver and set mine for 50 bucks well worth it .


----------



## Kennybks (Mar 29, 2010)

Thirty pointer said:


> I was lucky the dealer agreed to deliver and set mine for 50 bucks well worth it .


Cripes! Right now I'm thinking $350 isn't a bad deal. Where I'm purchasing a guy left with a Lincoln 50 and his buddy dropped it getting it out of his truck with a tractor bucket. Damaged the safe to the point it was locked in tamper mode.

He called Liberty and they're sending him a new safe! Delivered! 

I'm not going to push my luck.


----------



## FISHMANMARK (Jun 11, 2007)

They aren't as hard to move as you think... you just have to use your brain.

My safe is 850#'s, I tipped it out of my truck onto the garage floor. Jacked it up onto a dolly, wheeled it into position, jacked it down. All by myself.


When we move my dads safe, we had 4 guys, a John Deere with forks and that was a cluster ****.


----------



## Kennybks (Mar 29, 2010)

FISHMANMARK said:


> They aren't as hard to move as you think... you just have to use your brain.
> 
> My safe is 850#'s, I tipped it out of my truck onto the garage floor. Jacked it up onto a dolly, wheeled it into position, jacked it down. All by myself.
> 
> ...


What are you doing tomorrow afternoon? :beer:

lol jk. I've moved a few safes over the years. Had a buddy with FOUR huge safes that liked to move a lot. I moved out of state so I wouldn't have to help anymore.


----------

